# Hopfully 4-8'' plus lake effect!



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Here comes a good one, hopfully....payup:redbounce I really don't see any many members that are close to me, are there any in or near Berrien County,Mi.?
I'm about 15 mile east of lake michigan

Cut & pasted
Today's Forecast
We'll see increasing clouds today with highs near 40°. Rain showers will start this afternoon. We'll see that rain change to snow by tonight with lows in the mid 20s. Snow continues on Tuesday and it could be heavy at times with accumulations of 4 to 8 inches. We'll see some lake-effect snow as we head into Wednesday with some additional accumulations likely.

Stay with WSBT on-air and online for the latest on this winter storm.

WINTER STORM WATCH
All of Michiana is under a winter storm watch in effect from late this evening through Tuesday night.


----------

